# Cannabis Disease



## lisa (Oct 16, 2008)

Is Cannabis disease transmitted to human beings?


----------



## massproducer (Oct 16, 2008)

What is cannabis disease????


----------



## omnigr33n (Oct 17, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAHA...man, people are so funny.  So funny....


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Is Cannabis disease transmitted to human beings?


 
(sigh)  I'm serious...

please stop being negtive toward any kind of cannabis/marijuana....


but if YOU do share the joint with someone who has "cold"

you can not blame cannabis but YOURSELF......


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

cannabis disease is what?


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a cannabis-loving disease and it is contagious... 

P.S. - I think you guys gave it to me.  Now we need to spread this disease to our policy makers!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 17, 2008)

:rofl:

Lisa knows exactly what she is doing.


----------



## papabeach1 (Oct 17, 2008)

yo lisa...

maybe I should be your mentor?   and remedy your strange thoughts about cannabis?   can we start today?   it is okay.. its not your fault to be disgrace to cannabis.. although. saying cannabis disease is no where near mad cow disease    you with me lisa?   it's okay it's not your fault that someone made efforts on you to hate cannabis..  just remove the hate okay?


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 17, 2008)

hxxp://www.hempfood.com/Iha/iha03111.html

Cannabis Diseases


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 17, 2008)

What are you talking about? Cannabis disease.
Oh yeah I did get that disease. and it is contagis. Everyone around me just seems to get cooler when I give it to them. It spreads through joints,bongs,blunts, and pipes. Only way to cure it is to smoke more joints.


----------



## yimmy capone (Oct 17, 2008)

thanks godsspeed. I guest there is a cannabis disease. Poor girls, I hope they find a cure.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 17, 2008)

lol. no problem yimmy. i guess there are a few (very few) diseases in plants and even cannabis that can be transferred to people.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Oct 17, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Is Cannabis disease transmitted to human beings?



 No, but I'm sure ignorance can be passed from one sheep to another.


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yea? Well....

Is LISA disease transmitted to human beings?

j/k...LOL


----------



## massproducer (Oct 17, 2008)

There are no diseases that effect cannabis in the way we look at disease...  In cannabis a disease is classified as a nutrient disorder or deficiency or fungal/bactarial.  So of course you are not going to smoke buds that are full of mold, but mold is not a human disease, it is definiately an irritant and can cause damage by the spores germing in your lungs but this is not really a disease, per say.

A human disease is a very specific type of illness that has to fit into cerain criteria.



			
				godspeedsuckah said:
			
		

> lol. no problem yimmy. i guess there are a few (very few) diseases in plants and even cannabis that can be transferred to people.


----------



## clanchattan (Oct 17, 2008)

"i got a feva, and the only cure is more cowbell............."


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> I have a cannabis-loving disease and it is contagious...
> 
> P.S. - I think you guys gave it to me.  Now we need to spread this disease to our policy makers!



WOW great! I would love to have that disease.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2008)

What would you like lisa ?


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

papabeach1 said:
			
		

> yo lisa...
> 
> maybe I should be your mentor?   and remedy your strange thoughts about cannabis?   can we start today?   it is okay.. its not your fault to be disgrace to cannabis.. although. saying cannabis disease is no where near mad cow disease    you with me lisa?   it's okay it's not your fault that someone made efforts on you to hate cannabis..  just remove the hate okay?



Okay, Okay! Cool Down. My intention was NOT to annoy cannabis lover. Let me clear it out. Actually I wanted to ask that since cannabis suffers from several disease so is there any chances that these disease get transferred to human being?


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> What would you like lisa ?



Nothing more but your cooperation.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2008)

> My intention was to annoy cannabis lover


Why would you want to do that ? Please tell me what is so wrong about growing and smoking our own cannabis. What harm do we do ? Has a cannabis smoker harmed you in the past ? Where does your negative attitude come from ? Just trying to understand lisa.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 25, 2008)

You have the largest library in the world at your finger tips yet you come to read replies to your petty game play.

I can see straight through you lisa, and your game may give you entertainment, but after a very short while it wears thin with people who read it.


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Why would you want to do that ? Please tell me what is so wrong about growing and smoking our own cannabis. What harm do we do ? Has a cannabis smoker harmed you in the past ? Where does your negative attitude come from ? Just trying to understand lisa.



You misunderstood me. No cannabis smoker has harmed me and this is not my negative attitude but simply a question that I need to clear.


----------



## lisa (Oct 25, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> You have the largest library in the world at your finger tips yet you come to read replies to your petty game play.
> 
> I can see straight through you lisa, and your game may give you entertainment, but after a very short while it wears thin with people who read it.



You too are misinterpreting my thread. And I am sorry to see that my simple question gets misinterpreted and is banged on me.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2008)

> You misunderstood me. No cannabis smoker has harmed me and this is not my negative attitude but simply a question that I need to clear.


Hmmm ... not too sure what there was to misunderstand lisa, you said your intention was to "annoy the cannabis lover".


----------



## lisa (Nov 20, 2008)

OH MY GOD! I am really sorry that I missed out the most important word 'NOT'.
I apologize for my mistake. I have corrected my mistake.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 20, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Okay, Okay! Cool Down. My intention was NOT to annoy cannabis lover. Let me clear it out. Actually I wanted to ask that since cannabis suffers from several disease so is there any chances that these disease get transferred to human being?


 
No, they are not transferrable to humans.  Why do you ask, have you started wilting :rofl:


----------



## lisa (Dec 2, 2008)

No, not yet.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 2, 2008)

good entertainment here,haha


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 3, 2008)

Some people are just a little slow guys dont trip :stoned:


----------



## lisa (Dec 5, 2008)

Any way lots of Thanks to you THCPezDispenser.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 5, 2008)

lisa said:
			
		

> Any way lots of Thanks to you THCPezDispenser.



Your bump isn't so obvious.  Lame.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 7, 2008)

Diseases that attack botanical cells have different chemical structures and are not at all compatible with animal cells.
Hmmm, maybe that's why I haven't been able to crossbreed a dogwood with my lab.


----------



## omnigr33n (Dec 7, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Diseases that attack botanical cells have different chemical structures and are not at all compatible with animal cells.
> Hmmm, maybe that's why I haven't been able to crossbreed a dogwood with my lab.



Dude, can we please let this thread die~?! lol


----------



## Slartibartfast (Dec 7, 2008)

omnigr33n said:
			
		

> Dude, can we please let this thread die~?! lol


Hey, monkey man, whats the problem?  At least I addressed the OP's original question.  You have three posts in this thread.
The first is: HAHAHAHAHAHA...man, people are so funny. So funny....

The next is:  Your bump isn't so obvious. Lame.

Then, to me:  Dude, can we please let this thread die~?! lol

Now, Dude... who's the one wasting everyones time?  What bump are you even talking about?  The one from 11-20 to 12-2, or the one from 12-3 to 12-5.  I can't find an unreasonable bump anywhere.  It's Lisa's thread, she can keep it open as long as she wants to.


----------



## lisa (Dec 19, 2008)

Slartibartfast said:
			
		

> Hey, monkey man, whats the problem?  At least I addressed the OP's original question.  You have three posts in this thread.
> The first is: HAHAHAHAHAHA...man, people are so funny. So funny....
> 
> The next is:  Your bump isn't so obvious. Lame.
> ...



First I would like to thank for the strong support that you aided me with and the second Thanks for your nice explanation.


----------



## CJHitt (Dec 27, 2008)

Runbyhemp's avatar is the saddest creature I'v ever seen..... ROFL


----------



## Muddy Paws (Jan 7, 2009)

*throws shoe


----------



## KushBlower12 (Jan 8, 2009)

Lisa, Im sorry but it appears people did not appreciate your question. but if you truly are serious and your question is "Can humans get sick from plant diseases?"....... no. Absolutely not.

so funny


----------



## Kupunakane (Jan 8, 2009)

I still have a hard time,
   Dealing with folks that make blanket statements about things that they have no clue about. Read up on the topic starting with this article and if you are still in doubt I can recommend a few more that can be interesting.
hxxp://www.ipm.iastate.edu/ipm/hortnews/2007/4-11/sick.html

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Rockster (Jan 8, 2009)

Not as far as I am aware Lisa although cannabis suffers from bacterial,fungal and viral infections none of them can do a trans species jump,if ya like.

But you can infect cannabis by handling tobacco with tobacco mosaic virus which is very much like hemp streak virus and is heartbreaking to see break out in a grow room and is almost impossible to eradicate without burning the room with excesses of ozone.


----------



## lisa (Jan 19, 2009)

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> Lisa, Im sorry but it appears people did not appreciate your question. but if you truly are serious and your question is "Can humans get sick from plant diseases?"....... no. Absolutely not.
> 
> so funny



Lots of thanks. Exactly that is what I meant.


----------

